# Thermal Sensor



## EquiNOX (Apr 22, 2006)

I just bought a case that include thermal display.. In side the case it has wired thermal sensor and I was pretty skeptical about installing them.

I have a manual showing picture how It should be installed but the image was too small (3 x 3 inch, i think) and is black and white... the label under the picture says "Place the thermal sensor into the CPU's heatsink" ?? Oh, that's so Lame!

Well, my thinking prior to weak instruction was to have sensor "Sandwiched" between Bottom of Heatskink and Top of CPU, (same place with Thermal Grease). But, I an not going risk that w/o confirmed answer from anyone..

So If anyone experienced installing thermal sensor, where exactly should I place sensor?


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

If it is small enough, attach it to the side of the CPU heatspreader, out of the way of your thermal paste and such. If it is too big for that, you can put it on the heatsink itself, in a fin or otherwise...


----------



## EquiNOX (Apr 22, 2006)

Yup its small

So do I need some kind of epoxy to keep the Thermal Sensor still without slipping it out between heat sink/cpu?


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Did it happen to come with any tape...usually some sort of thermal type...or do you happen to have any extra thermal grease hanging around? The thermal grease should be enough to hold it in place...


----------



## EquiNOX (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you.. Now I feel confident to install it.


----------

